# How to do laser inlays



## spaceengravers (Jan 1, 2010)

I would like to learn how to make laser inlay kits.  I have an Epilog Mini45 and I'd like to use it to make some custom inlay kits for myself but not sure where to start.  Do I turn to size first, then put on the rotary device and cut?  if so, do I have to do this with several blanks to get the different colors and woods?  Or is it all cut out of "flat stock" and then put together in a square blank and turned down all at once?  or what?  Can anyone tell me how this works to get me started?

thanks,

Mike


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 1, 2010)

You would do it with round stock and cut on a rotary device. You use several blanks for a design.


----------



## woodman928 (Jan 1, 2010)

Constant Laubscher said:


> You would do it with round stock and cut on a rotary device. You use several blanks for a design.



That is very nice of you to give him the Info Constant seeing as how that is what your business is all about. 
Just felt you needed a pat on the back for that. Its what makes this site work.
Jay


----------



## spaceengravers (Jan 1, 2010)

I appreciate the info too Constant.  This site is very similar to a message forum that I frequent for the laser engraving side of my business and I've found that, for the most part, people are very helpful and willing to share their expertise.  I have no plans to start making and selling laser cut inlays, but also feel that if I have the means to make my own, I shouldn't buy them...that's just the way I was raised...but I do find that sometimes it's just easier to pay someone $15 for something they have perfected rather than me spending 3 days trying to get it right and wasting $50 of supplies along the way!  So although I WANT to make my own, I reserve the right to buy from the forum members here at any time without bringing shame on to my family name!  

Thanks again for being so helpful, this is definitely what makes sites like this work!

Mike


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 1, 2010)

woodman928 said:


> That is very nice of you to give him the Info Constant seeing as how that is what your business is all about.
> Just felt you needed a pat on the back for that. Its what makes this site work.
> Jay


 

I have no problem sharing info to get someone going, be sure it is more than just cutting a hole and put a piece of wood in it.  The key is to have a great/almost perfect fit and that is up to the person cutting the kit and the person making the pen and in between lots can go wrong.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jan 2, 2010)

spaceengravers said:


> I appreciate the info too Constant. This site is very similar to a message forum that I frequent for the laser engraving side of my business and I've found that, for the most part, people are very helpful and willing to share their expertise. I have no plans to start making and selling laser cut inlays, but also feel that if I have the means to make my own, I shouldn't buy them...that's just the way I was raised...but I do find that sometimes it's just easier to pay someone $15 for something they have perfected rather than me spending 3 days trying to get it right and wasting $50 of supplies along the way! So although I WANT to make my own, I reserve the right to buy from the forum members here at any time without bringing shame on to my family name!
> 
> Thanks again for being so helpful, this is definitely what makes sites like this work!
> 
> Mike


 
Mike,
What forum can I frequent to find out about lasers? I am interested but am in no hurry to get one yet. Would like to read all I can and learn a little before I jump in.....

Thanks!!


----------



## oldtowncanoe (Jan 2, 2010)

i would like to know more about laser cutting and engraving i would like to get into it someday but want to know all that i can before i drop the money.


----------



## spaceengravers (Jan 2, 2010)

If you guys would like to meet an AWESOME group of people that know, between them, most anything you need to know about engraving, visit www.engravingetc.org .  They went to a pay site about 2 years ago, but for anyone serious about the industry, it is well worth it.  For a free forum that has a lot of the same members but not quite as active, checkout www.engraverssource.com . 

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------

